# sexing B. Smithi



## smithi keeper (Feb 27, 2011)

someone explain to me in plain english how to sex B. Smithi and also is there a certain age requirement to see certain things please post all ur info on this topic


----------



## Travis K (Mar 1, 2011)

*this should help you*

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## smithi keeper (Mar 1, 2011)

hmmm i see haha thats the clearest picture i have seen on this thank you the female has the sort of flap clearly visible so is it just that the male lacks this or is there something to notice about the male too


----------



## Mez (Mar 1, 2011)

To be honest, thats probably one of the best comparison photos ive seen also.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 1, 2011)

Mez said:


> To be honest, thats probably one of the best comparison photos ive seen also.


Thanks, and B. smithi are pretty easy to work with too.  About a year and half after that picture that male matured and she eventually ended up eating him.  I paired them  5 times and am hoping for a sac, but I never confirmed a successful insert. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## smithi keeper (Mar 2, 2011)

this is probably a silly question but i must ask how did u get them to stay like that while you took the picture.


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 2, 2011)

B. smithi are (generally speaking) docile enough to do that with.

Definitely not recommended if you're new to the hobby.


----------



## tinkelyporpoise (Jun 30, 2011)

my husband flipped our Pink Toe over like this to find the hooks???
Yes, we have a MM.  My Smithi was sold to me as a Female, but I'm
keeping my fingers crossed until she?? has another molt.


----------

